
Backing up elasticsearch indices with curator and minio - aboullaite
https://aboullaite.me/elasticsearch-curator-minio/
======
ggm
AWS specific. Elastic is on gcp too y'know...

~~~
aboullaite
This has nothing to do with AWS! I'm aware that elastic is available on other
cloud providers :) this is an on premise alternative to S3.

~~~
ggm
The scripts embed Amazon dependencies don't they? If I mis label this as AWS
depending, can you explain how I use this to do a dump on a gcp hosted es
instance?

~~~
aboullaite
I think you just missed the purpose of the article! It simply explains how to
backup your es indices on minions, which is a S3 alternative and that's why
the use of s3 plugin! There are different plugins for different cloud
providers that's above the scope of the post!

